# PAF F-16 photos thread



## Najam Khan

Dear all,
This thread is made for compilation of good F16s shots....If you came across one post it here,


----------



## Najam Khan

PAF Air Chief ACM Tanvir Mehmood Ahmed with taxiing in No.11 Sqn F-16B, for a rehearsal flight of 23rd March 2008 parade flypast with
OC No.11 Sqn Wng Cdr Waqas A. Sulehri as GIBS.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Najam Khan

A participant of 23rd March 2008 fly past seen on Minhas runway prior to a rehearsal flight, note the pair of smoke winders along wing tips.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Najam Khan

Pictures of No.9 and No.11 Sqn F-16 formation. Turkish Air Force exchange pilot flying No.11Sqn F-16A Sr. # 84709





















---------- Post added at 07:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Najam Khan

First roll out F-16D Block52 during Test & Evaluation flight in US.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Najam Khan

---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------

Pictures of roll out ceremony of F-16 C/D Block52 for PAF, held on 13th Oct 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kingkobra

awesome pics


----------



## MJaa

NAjAM Khan said:


> ---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------
> 
> Pictures of roll out ceremony of F-16 C/D Block52 for PAF, held on 13th Oct 2009.


 
Great Picture, keep them coming


----------



## Najam Khan

naveenp said:


> PAK 6th generation AC


 
What an idiot you are, you first posted a Spanish pic...now edited it...genious!

here is one you posted before
http://i55.tinypic.com/v5zc5l.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cheekybird

NAjAM Khan said:


> ---------- Post added at 07:16 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:15 AM ----------
> 
> Pictures of roll out ceremony of F-16 C/D Block52 for PAF, held on 13th Oct 2009.


 
WOW! awesome pics


----------



## GHOST RIDER

Here are some i found


----------



## GHOST RIDER

some more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

naveenp said:


> i think u ppl also editing pics like dis.


 
hey lieutenant try to be respect ful this is a F16 pic thread ..so dont try to flame it up if u hate pakistan that much than leave the forum because no one even a pakistani is allowed to make fun or troll just for the sake of it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

these are my videos which have f-16s-- go through them and tell me-- if you dont have any pic, i'll upload it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PWFI

naveenp said:


> PAK 6th generation AC





Pliiz don't post ur bullshit on PDF....go to baraht ratshit !!
This is pakistani defence forum !!


----------



## S-A-B-E-R->

naveenp said:


> i never hated pakistan, ok n yestrday my pakistani friends also make same vd our jets. i just hate terrorism. i blv only terrorist or aliens remaining all or human. i do respect every nation. but ystrday u ppl posted same as i did, ok. but i ll get angry wen u ppl make comments against india.


 ok link me the post u r talking abt and than i ll talk


----------



## Najam Khan

Courtesy FB:

No.11 F16s in Al Saqoor-II, SA

















The new dawn in No.5 MR Sqn.





Griffins at home, former OC W/C Faud Hatmi in center





S/L Saud shaheed standing in from of 11 Sqn F16 at kamra. Note the yellow tainted canopy...apar from improved clarity,it also reduces radar echo by about 50%. The canopy has coating of special poly-carbonates

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

really great collection Najam, u r running your Website very well and your collection shows that some credible source is backing you up 
I humbly request other members* PLZ DON'T POST OLD PICTURES WHICH WE HAVE SEEN A THOUSAND TIMES *. 

but i am really disappointed by the current military reputation and these f-16s are not more then a show piece, DUCKS. 

REALLY GREAT THREAD NAJAM KEEP IT UP


----------



## Najam Khan

danger-zone said:


> really great collection Najam, u r running your Website very well and your collection shows that some credible source is backing you up
> I humbly request other members* PLZ DON'T POST OLD PICTURES WHICH WE HAVE SEEN A THOUSAND TIMES *.
> 
> but i am really disappointed by the current military reputation and these f-16s are not more then a show piece, DUCKS.
> 
> REALLY GREAT THREAD NAJAM KEEP IT UP


 
Thanks for liking, i am un able comment....


----------



## Najam Khan

more f16 images from Al-Saqoor II

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Najam Khan

IN Code One Magazine, July 1988 issue 11 page article on PAF F16s was published, following are its snapshots.


----------



## Najam Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Windjammer




----------



## unicorn

@Najam Khan
Is it save or right to post the pictures of our elite pilots on the web?


----------



## redrj

don't worry, if it wasn't safe they shouldn't have posed i guess.....


----------



## Najam Khan

unicorn said:


> @Najam Khan
> Is it save or right to post the pictures of our elite pilots on the web?



No, its not a big problem..unless something special is visible in it, like a different weapon configuration, or something related to war time strategy of PAF. Its the same reason why all PAF calendar shots/ released pictures of WoT are photoshopped. Every squadron has its own collection of videos and photo archives of events in which they have participated....when it comes to releasing pictures, PAF prefer something close to real, not real actually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

NAjAM Khan said:


> Courtesy FB:
> 
> No.11 F16s in Al Saqoor-II, SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new dawn in No.5 MR Sqn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Griffins at home, former OC W/C Faud Hatmi in center
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/L Saud shaheed standing in from of 11 Sqn F16 at kamra. Note the yellow tainted canopy...apar from improved clarity,it also reduces radar echo by about 50%. The canopy has coating of special poly-carbonates


 
Hehe Najam this confirms that you are on my Pakistan air force FB page


----------



## Najam Khan

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> Hehe Najam this confirms that you are on my Pakistan air force FB page


 
No iam not on FB, a friend mailed me these...good collection i must say!


----------



## Najam Khan

Following are some video snapshots of 'Hardam Tayyar' documentary, shot durign the tense days of border stand off in 2002 ie. Operational Sentinel.


The yellow bands on the sidewinder in following picture shows that it has live ordinance....mostly used during CAPs.






S/L Nadeem gearing up for a flight in F-16A.





S/L Waqas (now Gp Capt) recording his interview for Doc. On his left shoulder he is wearing CCS IP patch, on right 1000hrs F16 patch.






S/L Waqas and S/L Fuad discussing a mission. S/L Fuad is a member of 2000hrs F16 club...i am sure the former one is one too.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sailing14

This is a beautiful fighter, indeed


----------



## Kompromat

S/L Saud shaheed: How did he crash , anyone?


----------



## Najam Khan

Aeronaut said:


> S/L Saud shaheed: How did he crash , anyone?


 
Reason disorientation. The a/c was one of the two arrived in late 2005 i.e Serial No. 85729, No.9 Sqn.


----------



## Najam Khan

One of the factor of spatial disorientation in F16 is its design features which provide unrestricted field of view,because of the large single piece canopy the cockpit lights get strongly reflected off inside the cockpit...keeping it low will make it difficult to read the target information from MFDs.

F16 pilots are instructed to minimise head movements during turns, to reduce the risk of coriollis phenomenon...seat can be adjusted to reduce head movement during radar check. 

After GLOC, spatial disorientation is the second big reason of F16 pilot related accidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TOPGUN

NAjAM Khan said:


> Following are some video snapshots of 'Hardam Tayyar' documentary, shot durign the tense days of border stand off in 2002 ie. Operational Sentinel.
> 
> 
> The yellow bands on the sidewinder in following picture shows that it has live ordinance....mostly used during CAPs.
> http://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/w0880/op_sentinel_4.jpg
> 
> S/L Nadeem gearing up for a flight in F-16A.
> [IMG]http://i995.photobucket.com/albums/af75/w0880/op_sentinel_3.jpg
> 
> S/L Waqas (now Gp Capt) recording his interview for Doc. On his left shoulder he is wearing CCS IP patch, on right 1000hrs F16 patch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S/L Waqas and S/L Fuad discussing a mission. S/L Fuad is a member of 2000hrs F16 club...i am sure the former one is one too.


 
Awsome pic's bro thx for sharing them...


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

Do you know how to insert images in the post?


----------



## MJaa

CallsignAlzaeem said:


> Do you know how to insert images in the post?


 
hit the 6th icon form right (its says insert image when your mouse pointer is on it)and post the link in popup window and press ok

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem

---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:52 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------







---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CallsignAlzaeem




----------



## Najam Khan

F16A 92730, seen at Sardodha in Dec,2005 moments after delivery to PAF. Note the cargo pod in first picture...also note the 'balti', enough evidence to prove that its Pakistan..LoL
Both 92729/30 were assigned to No.9 Sqn.










Following photo is from Izmir 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

My previous photobucket account has exceeded its 10 GB bandwidth limit, thats why all photos from it are not visible...it will be back on 2th June!

Following are some inside cockpit shots of fighting falcon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Najam Khan




----------



## S_O_C_O_M



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

ACM Kaleem SADDAT (Retd) Before 23 March Flypast


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:07 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Adnan2k

Found this on the PAFwallpapers Forum. Mind-blowing shot:

http://forum.pafwallpapers.com/YaBB.pl?num=1309631858/7#7






---------- Post added at 12:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 PM ----------

And another one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nomi007

we talk to Greece for their f-16
because now a day Greece is facing economical crisis
we must to raise number of f-16 to 150


----------



## Windjammer

Adnan2k said:


> Found this on the PAFwallpapers Forum. Mind-blowing shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind blowing indeed, this must be the first time we are witnessing the AMRAAM on a PAF Viper. Awesome.!!:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Whats up with the serial numbers being blacked out?


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> Adnan2k said:
> 
> 
> 
> Found this on the PAFwallpapers Forum. Mind-blowing shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind blowing indeed, this must be the first time we are witnessing the AMRAAM on a PAF Viper. Awesome.!!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the CFT and tail of the block 52 is also really beauty
Click to expand...


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

^ Why hiding serial no Man ! what's wrong with that.. ?


----------



## Mosamania

Oh Pakistani Air force how I love ye.

After all they are our teachers.  

PS: They teach but do not fly our planes for us in wars....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## *Awan*

Mosamania said:


> Oh Pakistani Air force how I love ye.


thanks.we also love Saudis.
infact there are three countries in world whom we love and have great respect for them.
You,Turks and Chinese



> After all they are our teachers.
> 
> PS: They teach but do not fly our planes for us in wars....


well we are ready to defend Saudi land with our life's and blood.
After all we have two holiest mosques in Saudia.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

2: AIM-120C5 AMRAAMs
2: AIM-9M sidewinders
2: JDAMs
2: GBU-12 PavewayII
1: Sniper targeting pod.

CFTs - all set for business !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TOPGUN

Aeronaut said:


> 2: AIM-120C5 AMRAAMs
> 2: AIM-9M sidewinders
> 2: JDAMs
> 2: GBU-12 PavewayII
> 1: Sniper targeting pod.
> 
> CFTs - all set for business !


 
All set for business alright


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

we need the spare part manufacturing and overhauling technology for these jets
because we can't trust on USA more


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

Aeronaut said:


> 2: AIM-120C5 AMRAAMs
> 2: AIM-9M sidewinders
> 2: JDAMs
> 2: *GBU-12 PavewayII*
> 1: Sniper targeting pod.
> 
> CFTs - all set for business !


 
GBU-10 Paveway II not "12" because they are small.
GBU-10 is 2000lb LGB while GBU-12 is 500lb LGB.

EF-2000 loaded GBU-10





Three Different LGBs , MK-84 is GBU-10





See their actual SIZE difference.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Stylish No 5 Squadron Logo on Tail piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Najam Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

NAjAM Khan said:


>


 
Is the "Goura" Person Turkish Exchange Pilot?


----------



## mirage 5000

mafiya said:


> Is the "Goura" Person Turkish Exchange Pilot?


 
US instructors and ground crew sir .


----------



## turkish

looks great...it looks very similar to blk60...nice pics..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

NAjAM Khan said:


>


 
Are all these crew/pilots for 1 plane ?


----------



## Cool_Soldier

Really cool pictures of PAF Falcons.Waiting for FC 20 to see them in PAF colour soon Insha Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Are all these crew/pilots for 1 plane ?


 
No, these are most of the enggineers & pilots in the unit. Sitting in the center are Sqn Cmdr & OC flying too.


----------



## Manticore

[/IMG]


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:39 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GHOST RIDER

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:42 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Embargoed F-16s
originally built for Pakistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mitth

[video]http://www.defence.pk/gallery/showfull.php?photo=4319[/video]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER

*Few more embargoed F-16*


----------



## untitled

^^^^ Were not the embargoed F-16s in the hands of the American Navy ?


----------



## GHOST RIDER

varigeo said:


> ^^^^ Were not the embargoed F-16s in the hands of the American Navy ?



Both
post 81
the F-16 in desert camo are the ones in the hand of the navy,used as agressor

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER




----------



## GHOST RIDER



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

nice collection


----------



## Manticore

http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/11026-paf-f16-few-old-new-pictures.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...mlu-specifications-36-blk-52-prospects-7.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-photos-multimedia/119035-striking-viper-5.html
http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...g-f-16-participate-izmir-air-show-turkey.html


These threads have a lot of f-16 pictures - enjoy


----------



## alimobin memon

Made by me on microsoft paint

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## alimobin memon

Again made by me F-16 vs f18 but f18 needs work i am on it .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## umair86pk

ANTIBODY said:


>



too much PS in last Picture


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Does PAF have have an F-16 with a special paint design?


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Najam Khan said:


>



Can anyone tell me what are those small air intake like designs in between those triangle pictures?


----------



## assassin123

seiko said:


> Can anyone tell me what are those small air intake like designs in between those triangle pictures?


thats the housing for the in-build machine gun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

seiko said:


> Can anyone tell me what are those small air intake like designs in between those triangle pictures?



They are the vents for the machine gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*
Now, hear this. !!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## egodoc222

one of the beautiful birds ever created...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Argus Panoptes




----------



## Blackpearl

Poat 106, 

Not a PAF F-16, USAF star prominent on left wing


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Blackpearl said:


> Poat 106,
> 
> Not a PAF F-16, USAF star prominent on left wing



Yes, you are right. I am sorry for overlooking that. Sorry.


----------



## Manticore

PAF F-16 mlu specifications and 36 blk 52+ prospects | Page 10

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

----------- *Dopuna: 08 May 2014 13:29* ---------

----------------
block 52s

































Shahbaz Falcons – Part 1/2 - PAFwallpapers Blog 

----------- *Dopuna: 08 May 2014 13:33* ---------
mlu and block52

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

----------- *Dopuna: 28 Apr 2014 5:09* ---------






----------- *Dopuna: 28 Apr 2014 10:12* ---------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

Windjammer


----------



## Manticore




----------

